# pike island



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

was wondering if anyone has been having any sucess at pike island, been wanting to go, just hav'nt had the time.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ya ain t missing nothing i hear from good friends. some white bass,thats about it.


----------



## Coach472 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not lately.:cyclops:


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I also posted this in a thread on the NC dam (you did mean Pike Island Pool, Right?)...

I was just there Sunday, and action was near non-existent during the morning. My buddy landed one small hybrid. I fought a few gar--none landed. I also hooked a very large channel cat on a dead 4" shad, but the small(er) hook I was using (targeting smallmouth and hybrids) came loose. 
Another local was there who got a small hybrid and a decent smallmouth bass on green gulp. 

We decided around noon to go back to the truck, when we spotted drum feeding on the "flats" and shoals along the railroad tracks (New Cumberland Pool). We exchanged our spinning and casting outfits for fly rods, and my friend landed a 7lb drum on a 6wt. Not bad! I will try to post a photo.

In my opinion, unless you're out for cats, give it a few weeks, then bring a heaping of cheap 3/8oz jigs and 3-4" grubs as well as some husky-jerk-types that you don't mind losing in the rocks.

Even if you meant Pike Island Dam, not pool, I think this is the same scenario across the Easter portion of the River right now. Good luck.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Last Friday I hit below Pike Island from about 2 pm til 12:30 am and it wasn't that great a day. Pretty inconsistent action, lots of gar runs. Water was really low with not alot of flow out of the dam. Didn't see many signs of bait fish either. Saw some very small minnows and one small school of large shad (6"-10" size). We caught a couple small channel cats, a drum, a few small smallmouths. Fish of the trip was a 31 lb 9 oz flathead on a shad head. We fished with various lures, minnows, shad, and skipjack. Until the baitfish move in or we get more flow fishing will continue to be slow. The rain this week may help a bit but we need more of it.

Jake


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fished the pier from 3:30 to 5:30 pm..Caught about a 10 inch sauger first catch, which always gets your attention, ON 3/8 OZ. spoon char/pink fished it till lost it. then switched back and forth from jigs to spoons...nothing after that. Two guys drift fishing minnows, off the point ,I think, was catching a mixed bag sporadically, but, enough to stay happy...Then it seemed to shut down for them around 5. Another fisherman came and was catching some skipjacks on minnows. 2 bigguns, then about 5 good sized for cats, they even slowed up around 5. But, that was my first for the season, and more than I've caught anywhere else the last few times I went....be good/good fishing.............water was low by the way....


----------

